

Ask HN: I mentioned I accept Bitcoin to a client, will they think I'm crazy? - grover_hartmann

I&#x27;m a remote worker, getting paid via a bank and Western Union is annoying (too much friction &#x2F; red tape).<p>So I offered bitcoin as a form of payment because it&#x27;s way more convenient.<p>Although I&#x27;m not sure if converting BTC for fiat would be as convenient.
======
logn
Intuit allows BTC payment through their QuickBooks Payments system. So BTC is
pretty mainstream. It's not any crazier than saying you accept PayPal or
Venmo.

~~~
grover_hartmann
Thanks.

------
buttsex
Have you looked into something like Bitwage
([https://www.bitwage.co/](https://www.bitwage.co/))?

------
grover_hartmann
Thanks, I'm sure transfering Bitcoin is super secure.

What I'm not sure is how to exchange BTC for BRL (Brazilian reais), I'm from
Brazil.

